

Combust–peek at what people are sharing, before they've hit submit - _matthewpalmer
https://combustapp.com

======
iancarroll
Very minimal (in the sense of content, bad)... I don't know how this even has
four points.

~~~
minimaxir
The original submission got 4 points in 4 minutes, which is blatant vote
rigging. (The only time that happens is if someone dies.)

------
throwaway420
It sounds interesting, but there's not enough detail here.

Before they submit where?

